

Don't launch the perfect product - stiiig
http://randomfoundersmemories.co/post/59610662643/dont-launch-the-perfect-product

======
mattschmulen
interesting perspective : "entire team can become stacked with developers,
pushing your energy and attention slowly but inexorably away from what you
should care most about: marketing."

------
erikgrueter
Great advice for entrepreneurs!

------
clemc
Nice article! Very useful!

